# Super Duty front End Rattles



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a 02 and 04 Super Duty, one has 99xxx and the other has 124xxx. On both of them there is a rattle that my local shop can figure out. I think it is in the leaf spring because I can feel it in the floor. It really happens alot on pot holes and large bumps.

Please help


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bushings for the stabilizer bar?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

sway bar links


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL just ask Stroker79 about the rattle he has been chasing for years... A basically whole new front end and hes still got the rattle.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Sway Bar Bushings.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

end links, mine our done again


----------



## mtk469 (Aug 27, 2009)

My 99 had a rattle that sounds similar to yours. I changed the sway bar links and bushings and made sure everything was all good and tight. Sound went away and hsn't come back yet.
JUst a thought.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

grandview;1011125 said:


> Bushings for the stabilizer bar?





Dstosh;1011165 said:


> sway bar links





BladeScape;1011181 said:


> Sway Bar Bushings.


The same thing I was gonna say!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Did any one mention sway bar bushings


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mackman;1011247 said:


> Did any one mention sway bar bushings


I was just about to mention those. Oh what the heck..possibly sway bar bushings?


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Muffler bearing rubbing on the canooter valve.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah I have the same issue. I did the bushings and links. Twice. I did the energy susp ones first. And I later changed out ti brand new oem links and bushings. I also had new spring packs installed. But it wasn't that. I have tried changing out the main hub units in each side TWICE and yes the $400 a peice hubs. I have changed out all the seals and bushings and outer lockout hubs. I have changed the axle joints and the ball joints, all of them. But you described the same noise and feel I have however I can feel it on any bump. Oh I also changed the steering gear box, the track bar and all the steering links. Pluse the outer axle shafts. I am getting ready to drop it off at a pretty reputable shop and hope they can find and fix the issue. The 99 ford I'm selling is tight and drives perfect with no rattles and has 200k on it. Very frustrating. I feel your pain. Oh yeah I replaced the shocks too.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

grandview;1011125 said:


> Bushings for the stabilizer bar?





Dstosh;1011165 said:


> sway bar links





BladeScape;1011181 said:


> Sway Bar Bushings.





Mackman;1011247 said:


> Did any one mention sway bar bushings


....Sway bar bushings / links.
I did mine with an Energy Suspensions kit. Both front bar bushings and both sides of link bushings, $32. Plus my *free* labor. 
Oh, and they're red now!!!! ooooohhhhhhhhh


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Giggle pin or muffler bearing.




Actually what everyone else is saying....sway bar bushings.


----------



## OH350Crew (Sep 30, 2009)

ditto to what the rest said


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Mine was loose front bumper bolts. Drove me nuts for months. Amazing that the sound carried that far but it did...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I sure hope it's swaybar bushings for the op because wouldn't hope my issue on my worst enemy. And my
front bumper is nice and tight.


----------

